# Single rider in San Gabriel Valley needed...



## Busterjohn (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey...I know this may sound desperate but what the hell...I'm a single guy and thinking...WHY NOT? I live in San Gabriel Valley and was thinking it might actually be nice to ride with someone other then my smelly, hairy, fat, old, tired...male friends. I wanna ride with a cutie!!! Someone that likes moderate climbs with some fun singletrack downhills. I ride Marshall Canyon, Mt Wilson, Mt Lowe, all the San Gabriels. Anyone interested...shoot me an e-mail...maybe we could do a singles group ride. Keep an open mind here ladies...this could be something fun for all of us.

if interested, e-mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

Busterjohn said:


> Hey...I know this may sound desperate but what the hell...I'm a single guy and thinking...WHY NOT? I live in San Gabriel Valley and was thinking it might actually be nice to ride with someone other then my smelly, hairy, fat, old, tired...male friends. I wanna ride with a cutie!!! Someone that likes moderate climbs with some fun singletrack downhills. I ride Marshall Canyon, Mt Wilson, Mt Lowe, all the San Gabriels. Anyone interested...shoot me an e-mail...maybe we could do a singles group ride. Keep an open mind here ladies...this could be something fun for all of us.
> 
> if interested, e-mail me at: [email protected]


Hold on while I run and grab a bag of chips and a Coke.
Hoping that fun will soon commence....


----------



## mtbmom (Jun 3, 2004)

Perhaps you could join a local bike club to meet single women. We prefer this forum not to turn into a pickup lounge. This is where we go to talk to other women about women's riding issues. I know you meant no harm, but really please respect our forum.


----------



## mtbmom (Jun 3, 2004)

moff_quigley said:


> Hold on while I run and grab a bag of chips and a Coke.
> Hoping that fun will soon commence....


   LOL! You know he is so in for it...


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yep...*

...this could get good.

Although, this post lacks the offensive tone of the trail humper thread. Only time will tell....

Let the fur fly.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nice.*

Love the signature....."Gopher Everett?"

Classic line from a classic film. One of my all time favorites.



moff_quigley said:


> Hold on while I run and grab a bag of chips and a Coke.
> Hoping that fun will soon commence....


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

*Classic indeed...*



donkey said:


> Love the signature....."Gopher Everett?"
> 
> Classic line from a classic film. One of my all time favorites.


I almost hate to admit this as I cannot stand country music, but I have the soundtrack in my car's CD player right now. O Brother is definitely on my all time faves list as well.


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

Those who do not learn from history, are doomed to repeat it:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=29270


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Sorry. I've said it before and I'll say it again. Once I started riding mountainbikes I went from cutie to ugly in a hurry. As soon as we throw a leg over the bike it's all over!

With the first mountainbike I gained about 25 pounds. When I got a singlespeed I gained about 20. With the road bike, another 20. Then came 30 pounds with the fully suspended. And those cruisers! I've gained a ton of weight with them!


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*Every time the Embers have almost died...!*



Busterjohn said:


> Hey...I wanna ride with a cutie!!!


...some senseless slob comes along and starts blowing hard until the fire is going strong!

Don't these guys ever read the archived threads?

John W.


----------



## mtbmom (Jun 3, 2004)

Perhaps we should start a forum called, "MTB Chicks Who Want to Get Hit On by Guys in Cyberspace"


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbmom said:


> Perhaps we should start a forum called, "MTB Chicks Who Want to Get Hit On by Guys in Cyberspace"


What we need is a sticky thread at the top of the page entitled, "Male Users' Guide to the Women's Lounge." Item #1: Guys, this isn't a meat market.

Kathy ;^P


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*Freudian slip?*



donkey said:


> ...this could get good.
> 
> Although, this post lacks the offensive tone of the trail humper thread. Only time will tell....
> 
> Let the fur fly.


Or are you funny on purpose? Trail Humper, that's great!


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

*Holy smokes....*



gofarther said:


> Those who do not learn from history, are doomed to repeat it:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=29270


 That was brutal. Poor fella'. I guess thats what he gets for walking into the lions den. I guess I'll just bow my head and back out now before I make a mistake.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Lucky said:


> What we need is a sticky thread at the top of the page entitled, "Male Users' Guide to the Women's Lounge." Item #1: Guys, this isn't a meat market.
> 
> Kathy ;^P


hehe. i was wondering where in the words "Women's Lounge" guys could see "Go here for on-line mtb dating service". maybe it's subliminal and you can only see it if you're wearing super-secret decoder glasses or if you have a Y chromosome. 

mtbmom's suggestion is a good one. why not try joining a cycling club in your area to meet women.

rt


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

mattsavage said:


> That was brutal. Poor fella'. I guess thats what he gets for walking into the lions den. I guess I'll just bow my head and back out now before I make a mistake.


There's making a mistake, then there's calling a group of very witty, very athletic ladies 'cows'. He got what he deserved...


----------



## DirtGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

As the other women stated...this is not a pick-up place and yes, you do sound desperate as hell...but I'm feeling somewhat generous. InCycle in San Dimas has a shop ride on Monday evenings at 6pm and Coates used to, and still may, have one through Marshall canyon on Sunday mornings at 8am. Don't know if any single women attend but at least you won't have to ride with the same tired, smelly, etc friends you currently have. Gee, what do you say about your enemies?


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Not passing judgement since I am a guest over here, but at least he was upfront and honest about his intentions. I'll run like hell now and watch the carnage from a distance.  

It is interesting to note that his e-mail address is a Los Angeles Unified School District e-mail account, so he probably has a stable job and likes children.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Or...*



CDMC said:


> It is interesting to note that his e-mail address is a Los Angeles Unified School District e-mail account, so he probably has a stable job and likes children.


He's a subsitute teacher who is a pedophile. Or a janitor? I had know idea we could judge character and personality based on an email address. Who knew;-?

Ken


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Note I said, probably. Educated guess based on the e-mail address.


----------



## RJG (Jun 17, 2004)

*Seek shelter (in the men's lounge)*

I can't tell if this guy is for real or just trying to insight a riot in the women's lounge. I won't be so bold to pass judgement and call him a petterass like some of you suggested. Not that anyone wants or needs to hear my 2 cents but here you go. First, thank you to all the mtb women for letting us men use your lounge for good and not evil. Second, if John, I think that is his name, really does work for the school district you would think that he would have no problem finding women. I know that up here in Nocal the girl to guy ratio in the teaching proffession is like 20 to 1 and most of the women are between 25 and 35. You mean to tell me that this guy can't get one of his teacher friends to hook him up. That is a travesty.
I'm going into the storm shelter. Definitely part of the custodial arts department.
RJ


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Lucky said:


> What we need is a sticky thread at the top of the page entitled, "Male Users' Guide to the Women's Lounge." Item #1: Guys, this isn't a meat market.
> 
> Kathy ;^P


Yea, or a FAQ for this forum.

Items covered:
1) why aren't there more female rider
2) where can I find a cute chick to ride with
3) how can I get my gf to ride more


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*Women's Lounge FAQ: This is the most sensible suggestion yet.*



Impy said:


> Yea, or a FAQ for this forum.
> 
> Items covered:
> 1) why aren't there more female rider
> ...


Impy, It's a great idea, and you nailed the top three topics. I would add a few more to the list, but it ain't my place.

Only problem is, if the FAQ filtered out most of the foolish boyz, I don't think this forum would be half as funny, or nearly as fun as it is. (But that's a guys perspective) 

John W.


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been called a cutie once before by some drunk girl at a pub. 
I'm a cute expert racer that can probally make you totally hate life on the "moderate climbs" and make you ride beyond your sensability on the downhills. Lets ride duuude! 
(He didnt say male or female. Just that cuties only need apply).


I think its so funny that these guys do not frequent this forum. They pop in. Deliver their line. And then are never heard from again. Lord forbid they would even notice "hey theres some good stuff in the WM. On the flip side the regular male posters never "hit" on the gals.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

mtbmom said:


> This is where we go to talk to other women about women's riding issues.


And periods. Don't forget about periods.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Really? I must have missed that....*



catzilla said:


> And periods. Don't forget about periods.


I don't recall ever having read a thread regarding punctuation....


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*Oh yeah, NOW I remember what to say to this....*

TAMPON!!!!


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> I don't recall ever having read a thread regarding punctuation....


How about a rausing discussion on semi-COLONS ????


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*That's more along the lines...*



gofarther said:


> How about a rausing discussion on semi-COLONS ????


Of a Men's Forum discussion, don't you think? Sort of like a discussion over dangling participles, yes?

Ken


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

LMAO    

at he hasn't been strung up yet


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*Hit-on and run*

Not a bad idea in this case. By not posting more, he avoided making any Thumper-esque mistakes and thereby avoided a cyber-lynching.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

MidAtlanticXCer said:


> Not a bad idea in this case. By not posting more, he avoided making any Thumper-esque mistakes and thereby avoided a cyber-lynching.


Yes. Calling us cows gets the whole herd annoyed.

Kathy ;^P Moooooooo


----------



## Busterjohn (Jun 15, 2004)

*WOW...I'm not sure how to react...*

Ok girls and boys...here's the deal...First of all, I never stated that I was trying to pick-up, or get laid, or anything like that on this forum. Believe me, I can easily find what I need without utilizing the internet...especially with all the single young teachers...oh yaeh, by the way, I am not a teacher...I have a real job...and get paid well for what I do. I posted on this forum thinking that there were open-minded women here and thought that it would be nice to ride with someone different then the fellas I've been riding with for the last 9 years. I feel it might be nice to ride with a woman for a change and talk about different things and maybe get a womans point of view...on how to pick up other women...lol. So, this said...my invitation still goes out for anyone (female gender) interested in a "single" guy in his 30's with lots of riding and racing experience. I am available to ride pretty much any day of the week, but weekends are out since I do have a daughter that I spend time with every weekend. I would really like to ride with a race minded woman, or one who is not afraid of bombing some single track along with some leisure climbing...nothing too serious, then maybe I can help her out with racing techniques, riding skills, mechanical advise...etc...who knows, maybe something else can develop...no expectations, just good company.

www.busterjohn.4t.com


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Busterjohn said:


> Ok girls and boys...here's the deal......oh yaeh, by the way, I am not a teacher...I have a real job...


oh-oh.

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Busterjohn said:


> Ok girls and boys...here's the deal... I would really like to ride with a race minded woman, ............ then maybe I can help her out with racing techniques, riding skills, mechanical advise...etc...


oh-oh again.

Sabine, cracking knuckles over the keyboard


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Be afraid, be very afraid!

(waiting....)


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

Busterjohn said:


> Ok girls and boys...here's the deal...First of all, I never stated that I was trying to pick-up, or get laid, or anything like that on this forum. Beleive me, I can easily find what I need without utilizing the internet...especially with all the single young teachers...oh yaeh, by the way, I am not a teacher...I have a real job...and get paid well for what I do. I posted on this forum thinking that there were open-minded women here and thought that it would be nice to ride with someone different then the fellas I've been riding with for the last 9 years. I feel it might be nice to ride with a woman for a change and talk about different things and maybe get a womans point of view...on how to pick up other women...lol. So, this said...my invitation still goes out for anyone (female gender) interested in a "single" guy in his 30's with lots of riding and racing experience. I am avialable to ride pretty much any day of the week, but weekends are out since I do have a daughter that I spend time with every weekend. I would really like to ride with a race minded woman, or one who is not afraid of bombing some single track along with some leisure climbing...nothing too serious, then maybe I can help her out with racing techniques, riding skills, mechanical advise...etc...who knows, maybe something else can develop...no expectations, just good company.
> 
> www.busterjohn.4t.com


Damn man - you were doing so good...

Single guy, with daughter, who can't spell, and is willing to teach ladies how to ride.

Thumper, is that you???

BTW, I would assume that most folks here would consider teaching a 'real' job.

Best of luck to ya


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Busterjohn said:


> I'm a single guy ... . I wanna ride with a cutie!!! ..maybe we could do a singles group ride





BusteDjohn said:


> First of all, I never stated that I was trying to pick-up, or get laid, or anything like that on this forum.]


That's pretty much how it sounds. Otherwise why would you specify a "cutie" girl (gah)? Or mention you are single?

We get these posts here all the time. If you want to meet a girl please don't come trying to pick one up here in the women's lounge. Go find a local group ride. Someone was nice enough to suggest one previously.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Busterjohn said:


> Ok girls and boys...here's the deal...First of all, I never stated that I was trying to pick-up, or get laid, or anything like that on this forum.
> 
> I would really like to ride with a race minded woman, or one who is not afraid of bombing some single track along with some leisure climbing...nothing too serious, then maybe I can help her out with racing techniques, riding skills, mechanical advise...etc...who knows, maybe something else can develop...no expectations, just good company.
> 
> www.busterjohn.4t.com


Does anyone else see the contradiction in these two statements, or is it just me?

Kathy


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*no offense but...*



Busterjohn said:


> ...a race minded woman, ..., then maybe I can help her out with racing techniques, riding skills, mechanical advise...


why would a "race minded woman" want your advi*c*e on racing techniques, riding skills, or how to fix her bike? if she races my guess is that she already has racing techniques, riding skills, and either the know-how to or a good buddy/shop that can fix her bike.

just wondering.

rt

ps - teaching is a real and honorable profession and if you'd paid more attention to the teachers you had you'd probably spell a bit better.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*Great social skills lesson- FREE*

Take a good hard look at this post:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=260560&postcount=20

Note that he's not giving her instructions on ANYTHING. Maybe there's a reason he's married to someone that loves to ride? Hhhmmm.....


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Impy said:


> That's pretty much how it sounds. Otherwise why would you specify a "cutie" girl (gah)? Or mention you are single?
> 
> We get these posts here all the time. If you want to meet a girl please don't come trying to pick one up here in the women's lounge. Go find a local group ride. Someone was nice enough to suggest one previously.


I think I am going to write up a really long detailed post about tampons and menstrual cycles and cut and paste it as a reply each time we get one of these "looking for girls to ride with but not really looking to pick up. Oh yeah I am single and the girl needs to be cute" posts.

Sabine


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

hehehehe

this thread is almost as much fun as checking the Le Tour News Flashes every few minutes.

Here's my contributional link The Keeper


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

BusteDJohn said:


> Dude...what is the problem???
> DUDE...mid 30's...SEXUAL PRIME!!! Just be careful about her genetic time clock is ticking...she'll let you do anything to her. The 30's are absolutely the BEST for a woman!!!


OOOOOoooooohhhhhh now I remember you from the other thread

Well hells bells. You aren't actually looking to just get laid. Rather, you are looking for a *cutie* who will let you *do anything* to her. You should have just said so in the first place and clarified everything!


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*This just keeps gettin better and better!*



Impy said:


> OOOOOoooooohhhhhh now I remember you from the other thread
> 
> Well hells bells. You aren't actually looking to just get laid. Rather, you are looking for a *cutie* who will let you *do anything* to her. You should have just said so in the first place and clarified everything!


Smoked out! (Impy, you're good.)

This just keeps gettin' better and better!

LMBO!!


----------



## RJG (Jun 17, 2004)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Smoked out! (Impy, you're good.)
> 
> This just keeps gettin' better and better!
> 
> LMBO!!


Brutal, you girls are relentless. It would be punk for me to pile on since I am male. I thought that it was classic that if you go to his website the first "pop up" that you get is for an online dating site.
RJ


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Even Betterer....*



sunnyracegirl said:


> Smoked out! (Impy, you're good.)
> 
> This just keeps gettin' better and better!
> 
> LMBO!!


According to his profile, his day job is in the "Air Conditioning business". None of that psuedo-job "teacher" crap for this guy. Give him a wrench, some freon and pants that expose a bunch of hairy crack. THAT'S rispectable (sic).

Ken


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*I was waiting for someone to make the connection...*



Impy said:


> OOOOOoooooohhhhhh now I remember you from the other thread


I'm not looking for credit here, I just had to share the humor (for me), cause I caught this sometime yesterday and was just waiting for Catzilla or Sabine, or JDI, or Impy, or anyone of a dozen other sharpshooters to pickup on it. As someone else said, as a guy I didn't want to pile on, besides, you ladies long ago established that you don't need any help keeping the boyz in line.

John W.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

DirtGirl said:


> InCycle in San Dimas has a shop ride


Isn't that where Bill and Ted had their excellent adventure? Cool!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Impy said:


> OOOOOoooooohhhhhh now I remember you from the other thread
> 
> Well hells bells. You aren't actually looking to just get laid. Rather, you are looking for a *cutie* who will let you *do anything* to her. You should have just said so in the first place and clarified everything!


Mmmm...I just love it when threads intertwine like that. Its soooo hot.

Tick tock,

Sabine


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

BusteDjohn said:


> DUDE...mid 30's...SEXUAL PRIME!!! Just be careful about her genetic time clock is ticking...she'll let you do anything to her. The 30's are absolutely the BEST for a woman!!!


John,
OK, you probably wrote this because you thought it was funny... but then you posted a personal ad in the Women's Lounge.

And you have a daughter.

So, woe be unto you when she hits her teens and there are boys who think just like this... 
How long till she hits her 30s?

Rest well.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

papajohn said:


> As someone else said, as a guy I didn't want to pile on, besides, you ladies long ago established that you don't need any help keeping the boyz in line.
> .


Never ceases to amaze me that we don't have to dig any holes at all - we just gently guide the victims into pits of their own devising.


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

I love how these guys always claim that they are not hitting on anyone or looking for a date after they are called on it. Its such a standard and routine reply.

I swear, these guys could save a lot of time if they would get together, organize and just cut-and-paste the same post and the same reply. Its always the same. Just the names of the posters change.

I'd like to kick this chump in the family jewels for the "teacher" comment. I am not a teacher but there are very few professions that I respect and thus defend more.  

What a total tool.


----------



## Cole (Mar 14, 2004)

*Sooo...*

Has the "Big Dog" learned to stay on the porch? Saw the website, I don't think with your air time your going to teach anyone anything...My Fuel 100 grabs more hang time (not that you come off cocky in the site or anything, if you're going to show air shots...SHOW AIR SHOTS)! Oh, and that bike is too pretty to ride, you better just keep showing it off at expos! Idea, go to a dating service, go on a date and let a real woman show you how to treat a lady (maybe you could be taught a thing or two). I would say I am sorry about my rude comments but I am standing up for the teachers without real jobs and all!


----------



## Trail Thumper (Jan 28, 2004)

*Learned my lesson!*

To funny. I wish the guy had seen how you guys (gals) kicked my ass around for a week, LOL! Guess ya gatta at least ask before ya learn, lol. 

Good luck dude! Your ganna need it!

Riding away fast but laughing all the way


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*or maybe an*



gofarther said:


> How about a rausing discussion on semi-COLONS ????


or maybe an aROUSING disussion on spelling...  

Sorry to add to the cruel fun but couldn't resist. lol...


----------

